# "Was your rider wearing a mask?" (Yes/No)



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

Uber has added a question to your pax (rider) rating screen.

"Was your rider wearing a mask?" (Yes/No)

Anyone know what happens if you say no?

I give masks to those who do not have them... so does it reflect on me if I say no?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I ignore this. The default answer is yes.


----------



## JetSkiJeff (May 24, 2021)

I am not the Mask Police. 

Its "YES" for the rider, mask or not. 

I wear mine that's all that matters.


----------



## Ski-U-Uber (Feb 2, 2020)

Yes for the rider.

I haven't worn a mask since the CDC said vaccinated people no longer need to. 

I haven't been reported once.


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

Ski-U-Uber said:


> Yes for the rider.
> 
> I haven't worn a mask since the CDC said vaccinated people no longer need to.
> 
> I haven't been reported once.



I have had riders that did report the driver for not wearing a mask!
While many riders do not bring the masks... there are also many who have them on before I stop and are religious about it.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I have yet to report a rider for not wearing a mask, but I reserve the right to use this feature if I really didn't like their attitude, and they were maskless. It goes along nicely with the "one-star" I'll be handing out.

I'm not really afraid of getting COVID at this point. My windows are usually rolled down, I wear a KN-95, and I've been fully vaccinated since April. If some passenger wants to go maskless, I feel no obligation to turn them in. However, I also respect any driver who wishes to report them to Uber. I just don't think it makes any difference to the company. And even if Uber does suspend the rider, it's real easy for the paxhole to create another Uber account anyway.

What's the point of all of this? I don't really see one.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Did the pax give you a cash-tip-in-hand?
If no cash-tip-in-hand, then mark them up as a “no-mask” pax along with their well-deserved one star.


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Did the pax give you a cask-tip-in-hand?
> If no cash-tip-in-hand, then mark them up as a “no-mask” pax along with their well-deserved one star.


Not many cash tips, but many are tipping later or even the next day.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

i dont answer questions from uber. in my experience the best you can hope for is they will find a way to weaponize my answers


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

rkozy said:


> What's the point of all of this?


uber is just covering their legal az


----------



## Daves0077 (Nov 21, 2020)

If you say they weren't wearing a mask, Uber will require them to take a picture each time they request a ride.


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

Daves0077 said:


> If you say they weren't wearing a mask, Uber will require them to take a picture each time they request a ride.


Kind of like sticking it to the man...


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

BestInDaWest said:


> i dont answer questions from uber.


Well then tough guy, you clearly don't drive Uber.
Since after each ride you answer the question from uber when you rate.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Well then tough guy, you clearly don't drive Uber.
> Since after each ride you answer the question from uber when you rate.


dude you're a clown ,buzz off...in fact let me see where is that iggy button....goodbye trollolicious


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

BestInDaWest said:


> i dont answer questions from uber. in my experience the best you can hope for is they will find a way to weaponize my answers


Actually, you are potentially quite right. Communication is quite difficult these days. When you says something it has to be considered, refined and reworded so it cannot be taken out of context... and even then... can be misquoted and used against you. Furthermore, often questions are loaded ones.


----------



## Ben4given (Jan 26, 2020)

Wraiththe said:


> I have had riders that did report the driver for not wearing a mask!
> While many riders do not bring the masks... there are also many who have them on before I stop and are religious about it.


Yes, for many it _is_ a new religion, possibly led by Lord Fauci.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

I’ll never understand how these assholes can get into an Uber and not mask up. We take 25 or more passengers a day, they don’t know if previous passengers were also unmasked and had Covid. The same for seatbelts. The ones that won’t wear one, they not only trust the driving skills of a total strange, but also the rest of the drivers on the road.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I got this on an Eats drop off recently


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

JetSkiJeff said:


> I am not the Mask Police.
> 
> Its "YES" for the rider, mask or not.
> 
> I wear mine that's all that matters.


At least somebody here gets it


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

When I got vaxxed that was the end of masks for me. I keep one in the car if there is a request for me to wear it or another special circumstance. Haven't been outed yet. 
Nearly all pax I pick up have the mask on, but I don't care one way or the other.


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

This feature is being used by Pax to punish Drivers so that's cool. Happened to me on a food delivery. The girl's apartment complex was a huge pain to figure out and she left no instructions, so I reached out to her and she agreed to come outside. I advised her that she should perhaps put some instructions in the app and that's when she decided I needed to be punished and reported for not wearing a mask (and for unprofessionalism). I don't waste my time delivering food anymore, all my Rideshare passengers have given me 5 stars and I make twice as much money without ever stepping out of the car to wait 20 minutes for McDonald's to prepare a Big Mac and fries.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Has anyone ever canceled for no rider mask? If so what was the result?


----------



## JV_620 (Sep 17, 2017)

Why would someone think "oh, I'm vaccinated, I don't have to wear a mask", when it is clear as day that you can STILL get sick even AFTER you have the vaccine? Same idiots who think that the Earth is flat too, or that the election was stolen. Good grief! But if you are too afraid of being responsible for your own health just to answer a question about whether or not the rider had a mask on or not because "I am not the mask police"...welp, shame on you then. You are apart of the problem, not the solution.


----------



## RB2U (May 16, 2021)

Now the after trip question has changed from whether they are wearing a mask to whether the passenger was wearing a seat belt. Since they are in the back seat and are not required by Colorado to use seat belts in the back seat, why is Uber asking me on every ride?


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

My app does not ask if the rider was wearing a mask, it asks if they were wearing their seatbelt 🤷‍♀️🤷‍♀️


----------



## bugsybug (Apr 6, 2021)

rkozy said:


> I have yet to report a rider for not wearing a mask, but I reserve the right to use this feature if I really didn't like their attitude, and they were maskless. It goes along nicely with the "one-star" I'll be handing out.
> 
> I'm not really afraid of getting COVID at this point. My windows are usually rolled down, I wear a KN-95, and I've been fully vaccinated since April. If some passenger wants to go maskless, I feel no obligation to turn them in. However, I also respect any driver who wishes to report them to Uber. I just don't think it makes any difference to the company. And even if Uber does suspend the rider, it's real easy for the paxhole to create another Uber account anyway.
> 
> What's the point of all of this? I don't really see one.


Do you ever have a rider sneeze or cough that nasty dirty cough inside your vehicle without a mask? How did you react? What do you think they would do if it was the other way around? 🤔 jump from your vehicle!!


----------



## bugsybug (Apr 6, 2021)

RB2U said:


> Now the after trip question has changed from whether they are wearing a mask to whether the passenger was wearing a seat belt. Since they are in the back seat and are not required by Colorado to use seat belts in the back seat, why is Uber asking me on every ride?


Think 🤔 they must have a big lawsuit from rider not wearing belt


----------



## ptuber18 (Dec 28, 2018)

I often do not check to see if they are wearing a mask.


----------



## bugsybug (Apr 6, 2021)

SlikkRikk said:


> This feature is being used by Pax to punish Drivers so that's cool. Happened to me on a food delivery. The girl's apartment complex was a huge pain to figure out and she left no instructions, so I reached out to her and she agreed to come outside. I advised her that she should perhaps put some instructions in the app and that's when she decided I needed to be punished and reported for not wearing a mask (and for unprofessionalism). I don't waste my time delivering food anymore, all my Rideshare passengers have given me 5 stars and I make twice as much money without ever stepping out of the car to wait 20 minutes for McDonald's to prepare a Big Mac and fries.


And your car smells like garbage dump with the food smell. No food delivery for me.


----------

